# Chicken stock



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a super recipe for making chicken stock?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Recipe? No recipe here. I just throw what I have on hand in the pot and call it done.  

Generally speaking, I put chickens (whole) in the pot, cover with water, add bay leaves, pepper corns, celery, carrots and garlic powder and heat on low. I'll use dehydrated peas and corn, maybe other veggies, too, if I have them on hand (lemongrass is nice, too). After a period of time I'll take the birds out and strip the meat off, then put the bones, skin, etc. back in the pot and let it simmer over night. In the morning strain off the "stuff" and put in fridge so the fat goes to the top. When I'm ready to can it, I'll take it out, skim off the fat and put in jars - at this point the stock is like jello, but after the canning process it's fluid liquid.

Don't know if that helps...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't do recipes unfortunately.

Here is some information though, they do have a recipe as well.
http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/broth-is-beautiful/http://


----------

